# how to get big Trapezius



## kidbodybilder (Dec 14, 2006)

i was wondering what the best lifts are to get huge Trapezius


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 14, 2006)

Deadlifts, Rows, Overhead Press, Food.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2006)

Ya know, I was going to say shrugs, but come to think of it, I dont really remember ever noticing how my traps became noticable until AFTER weeks of compound lifts and NO direct trap movements (shrugs).

Wait wait...damn maybe thats not true.  My traps did become more noticable when I did one exercise of shrugs and one of Hise's.  However, the volume was less and the compounds were more.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 14, 2006)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 14, 2006)

Admittedly, a lot of my trap development is due to genetics, but I've never done a trap isolation movement in my life.  Deadlifts are the way to go.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 14, 2006)

deadlifts, snatches, rows


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd like to add the farmer's walk to the list. Excellent for traps in my experience. Explosive lifts like the clean that involve a fast deadlift followed by a shrug are also effective.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 14, 2006)

deads rows shrugs, high pulls


----------



## danchubbz (Dec 15, 2006)

what are thoughts on single DB shrugs, never tried them myself, anyone get good results from them?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 15, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> what are thoughts on single DB shrugs, never tried them myself, anyone get good results from them?



Why would you do one side at a time?  Seriously, I don't know.  Seems to me you'd just double the amount of time it takes to finish your workout and you'd gain nothing.

Okay, hang on a minute, if you had one trap bigger than the other you could do shrugs on just that one side until it caught up.  Otherwise, like I said, it seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 15, 2006)

id have 2 say that that sound like a wast of time 2 me 2 and thanks for all the info


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2006)

I found hang-cleans often make my traps more sore than anything else.. Not that sore-ness necessarily means much...


----------

